# help asap please



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

please help my power was out when i got home from work and my ps are dying i have 5 -7" rbps 4 seem ok but slow and one is swimming eratically trying to stay alive how can i help it , when i got home the power came on i did an immediate water change of about 1/3 cleaned filters and am preasently holding the dying rbp upright and alowing him to get some air any sugests?


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I would try putting in some salt.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Give it time to recoup.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

slowly bring the heat back up to were it was

like over a few days, and an air pump

maybe some salt and a prayer


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

sorry about your luck...damn power


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

not being able to see exactly what's going on I'd say that if they are suffocating... then crank the flow up and if you can/dare you could try swimming the piranha around to help it revive... but I would think that they should be able to come around on their own. I did it with a rock bass, it took a while but eventually the bass just shook and took off. Becareful of the piranhas teeth tho. Piranhas are hardy fish and if low oxygen is the only problem they should come around.


----------



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

how much and just table salt?

and i have been swimming him around seems to help some but he's still very wabbly


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

don't use iodized salt from your table. I don't thinik salt will help their situation in fact... but I don't know how much you should use except none...

What is your interpretation of their problem? is it anoxic conditions only or was it heavily polluted? how long was the power out?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

with the power out i imagine the oxygen was

depleted, aim the power head at the surface for

agitation for gas exchange and the bubbler

may help a bit too


----------



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

thanxs for the replys rbp seems ok after swimming him around he now swims on his own so time will tell i guess


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

LoL, you're swimming him around!!! I Love It..Is anyone else ammused by this? I can just picture you holding him telling him "It's OK Buddy, You Can Do It!" Like that crazy health guy on the Geico Commercial "You Can DoIt"!


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

The point is to run more water through the gills.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

the same thing happened to me once in my solo reds 55 gal tank. i had to keep him upright and move him around some while i added some warmer water to the tank. he went from laying down on his side and just about dead to good as new over night. i was shocked, i thought he was going to die for sure. they are tough fish


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> LoL, you're swimming him around!!! I Love It..Is anyone else ammused by this? I can just picture you holding him telling him "It's OK Buddy, You Can Do It!" Like that crazy health guy on the Geico Commercial "You Can DoIt"!
> [snapback]1162016[/snapback]​


Nah I dont really see what you're gettin at here.

Good job reviving the piranha man. Hope everything works out


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

its just like fishing... hold the tail and push him back and forth getting water through the gills lol....revive him back to life


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to injury forum...


----------

